# Eisschrift



## Daegu (3. April 2002)

Irgendwo hatte ich mal ein Tutorial gesehen, da wurde beschrieben wie man eine Eisschrift macht, nur leider finde ich des nichtmehr. 
Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## freekazoid (3. April 2002)

heyhoi

du wollen hilfe...du bekommen hilfe.
1. du benutzen suchfunktion auf board
2. du klicken >> dieses <<  link da und geben oben rechts 'ice' ein
3. du geholfen


----------



## Mythos007 (3. April 2002)

hier => http://www.ideenreich.com/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_16.shtml


----------



## Daegu (4. April 2002)

juchee ;-) 
genau bei DrWeb, des wars, danke euch beiden


----------



## Turgor (5. April 2002)

hm 

gleich mal ne frage dazu 

wenn einer ne ahnung davon haben sollte, welche schriftart diese dr.web benutzt wäre echt super :>


----------



## Daegu (5. April 2002)

Dann wärs ja langweilig


----------



## t0ny (5. April 2002)

*und noch ein link*

.:: Eisschrift ::.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## t0ny (5. April 2002)

*wenn ich mal fragen darf*

dann geht es hier doch um eisschrift. @Mythos007 soll das eis sein? das glitzert zwar schön vor sich hin, aber so richtiges eis ist es doch nicht, oder?  
naja, ich hoffe, dass mein oberer link im letzten thread weiterhilft. gutes gelingen, bei mir gelingt eis nie so schön.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## ponda (5. April 2002)

Der zweite Link ist echt gut.
Danke


----------



## DaRk_DeViL (5. April 2002)

bei http://www.tutorialsuche.de gibt es auch was


----------

